# Good day



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fished early and late. Did better than I expected! 12 solid crappie and 6 eaten size cats. Millers ferry.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You got'em ! Break out the steamer !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Them are some good eating size cats there.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You deserve a few relaxing days and the fish are just a bonus!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good mess Tryn.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You get em on worms I reckon??? Nice mess of vittles!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that's a dandy mess of fish. Just right.....not too many to clean.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice man.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Were the crappie in deep water? When I was up at Roland Cooper a while back I noticed the main river drops to 40 feet right off the banks. All of the little sloughs I went in were extremely shallow. I'm not use to fishing those kinds of waters. Where I usually fish (lower Tensaw river) it's not near as deep.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I caught the crappie in 12 foot of water about 8 foot deep. Most crappie spawn then return to the river but I think most of the creeks have a small resident population that stay all year. They are one here two there but you can usually get a mess. Ended up catching 18 keepers all on jigs. About half had eggs....I dunno why


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> You got'em ! Break out the steamer !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

If the end product didn't look so good I would get a vote to revoke your man card.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> If the end product didn't look so good I would get a vote to revoke your man card.




It actually never looks good but always is! Channel cat fillets with garlic sriracha, Parmesan and slivered almonds steamed with and served on a bed of spinach with steamed green beans and vidalias.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I gotta say that looks weird but does sound good.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> I gotta say that looks weird but does sound good.




Yeah....it really wasn't all that good, but it was healthy and didn't hurt me. I fried a few of the crappie at the lake for a treat for us and gave the rest to my neighbor.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Your a better man than me. If it's not fried I won't eat it. I'd do with out fish or sea food.


----------

